# Spain to Morocco



## judys19058 (Aug 5, 2009)

Just got my trade to Playa Andalusia for next year.  We are planning a pre or post trip to Morocco.  I have seen some bus tours starting in the Costa del Sol and ending back there.  Has anyone done one of these tours and can suggest a good company?  We like a bit of adventure... not the typical big bus with drive through "panorama" tour of the cities.


----------



## GregGH (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi

did the crossing to Tanger.  Had been told & read that Tanger is NOT a nice city - and rented the car ( not what we ordered - gee surprise ? ) and made our way out of town - to Casablanca then on to Marrakech and fly out from there.

The countryside is very nice - however I did learn that you stop AT the stop sign -- not at the police officer 10 yards further and paid that $40 US fine (he was VERY UPSET)   That was 10 years ago - watch the political climate.

The ocean shore is interesting - if you remember the french foreign legion movies as a kid  - forts every ten miles or so.  Some very nice resorts and golf courses.

Greg


----------



## Cotswolder (Aug 6, 2009)

GregGH said:


> The countryside is very nice - however I did learn that you stop AT the stop sign -- not at the police officer 10 yards further and paid that $40 US fine (he was VERY UPSET)   That was 10 years ago - watch the political climate.



From my travels around the world I think the the US is the only country where the STOP sign does not necessarily mean Stop.

In the UK and Europe STOP means STOP., Not Go if you think it is safe.


----------



## Jimster (Aug 6, 2009)

*stop*

Well when I was in Greece (BTW never drive in Greece), I was horned by the driver behind me when I stopped at a stop sign.  In Greece it doesn't make any difference what kind of sign it is, the Greeks feel free to ignore it!  No passing- no problem; dangerous curve-time to speed up; No parking-any open space will do-You park diagonal- I'll park horizonal-and he can park on the sidewalk or double wide parking.  I even saw one guy pull along someone who was already parked double and get out to do his shopping at the bakery- Oh nevermind that he effectively blocked the street.


----------



## Keitht (Aug 6, 2009)

I think you'll find that compliance with road signs in Europe generally increases the further North & West you travel.


----------



## IngridN (Aug 6, 2009)

Cotswolder said:


> From my travels around the world I think the the US is the only country where the STOP sign does not necessarily mean Stop.
> 
> In the UK and Europe STOP means STOP., Not Go if you think it is safe.



Not one of DH's UK colleagues...he thought the stop sign was a suggestion here in the US until DH set him straight.  But then, we live in Calif and the only time I truly stop is when there's cross traffic or police visible, otherwise, it's a Calif stop...that's one of the reasons hubby doesn't let me drive when he's in the car  !

Ingrid


----------



## IngridN (Aug 6, 2009)

judys19058 said:


> Just got my trade to Playa Andalusia for next year.  We are planning a pre or post trip to Morocco.  I have seen some bus tours starting in the Costa del Sol and ending back there.  Has anyone done one of these tours and can suggest a good company?  We like a bit of adventure... not the typical big bus with drive through "panorama" tour of the cities.



We did Morocco ourselves about 8 years or so ago.  Took the ferry to Tangier then train to Fez, Meknes, and ?.  Was very easy to do...hired local guides through the hotel to take us to the souks and sites as we didn't want to be constantly annoyed.

Ingrid


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2009)

We kind of did this the other direction. Overseas Adventure Travel www.oattravel.com of Morocco then flew Marrakech  to Malaga and had some days exploring Andalucia, staying in Paradores www.paradores.spain.com It was a wonderful adventure.

Jim Ricks


----------

